# Seeking assistance wiring HF motor



## auto.pilot (Apr 15, 2012)

First, allow me to mention that I know nothing about wiring. Today, I bought a 1/2 hp harbor freight motor for my Atlas 618. The motor I am replacing has 2 wires and the new one has multiple wires- all black with an alphabet soup of lettering that is new to me.  

The owners manual can be found here:  http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/67000-67999/67842.pdf

I would like to wire this motor with a simple on/off light switch.  110v

For anyone who may respond, please describe the necessary steps like you are dealing w a child (even though I'm 50).  Don't worry I won't hold you responsible if I screw something up.   

Thanks in advance.  Jim


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 16, 2012)

Easy enough. You want CW or CCW?

CW rotation:

Connect wires P2, T3, T5 to each other and nothing else.

Connect wires T2, T4, T8 to each other and one side of switch - the other side of the switch goes to the hot side of the supply

Connect P1 to the neutral side of the supply.


CCW rotation:

Connect wires P2, T3, T8 to each other and nothing else.

Connect wires T2, T4, T5 to each other and one side of switch - the other side of the switch goes to the hot side of the supply

Connect P1 to the neutral side of the supply.

Strip each wire appropriate length for the wire nuts you will use, and apply electrical tape around each connection.


----------



## auto.pilot (Apr 17, 2012)

Very helpful.  The wiring diagram now makes sense as well.  I have the motor wired exactly as described for CCW, but it is running clockwise.  Either that or I just don't understand the difference between CW and CCW.  As I look directly at the pulley (with the motor behind it), it spins to the right.  Not to worry, because I can easily re-wire it as needed. 

Thanks

jim


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 17, 2012)

Typically defined as viewed from the shaft end, as you are doing. Just reverse it. Possible mis-tagged wires.


----------



## dickr (Apr 18, 2012)

Dam Autopilot Jim. You're my kinda guy. That's my sentiments exactly in trying to get electrical items explained. Between the two of us we could electrocute anybody. I'm gonna write that down for my next project. Save a bundle on fuses and live a little longer. Another reason why H. M. web site is so helpful. 
dickr


----------



## auto.pilot (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah. Years ago, my very first attempt at wiring resulted in a zip-line melting wire in the basement. 30 ft of wire melted along its length in about 1 second. I hate working w electricity and agree that this is a great forum. I got the correct answer promptly and solved my problem.  What else could I ask for?


----------

